
The “Vulgar Mechanick” and His Magical Oven - dang
http://nautil.us/issue/12/feedback/the-vulgar-mechanic-and-his-magical-oven
======
speeder
Sometimes I wonder, what magic still exists to be invented?

I am glad for my world full of science, but sad that all my ideas have been
done before, and better than I could do no less.

------
mturmon
I don't have time to read the whole thing this afternoon, but this looks like
a fantastic piece. The concept of the thermostat as one of the first
autonomous machines is worth remembering. The frontiers of AI are pushed back
in hard-to-perceive ways.

